# Web-Portal eröffnen: Was brauch ich?



## bogomip (4. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein großes Projekt beginnen, nämlich eine komplexere Website. Ich habe HTML- und PHP Basiskenntnisse.

Das soll die Seite haben:
- Forum
- Chat
- GB
- User-Login (User müssen Beiträge schreiben können, somit also dynamische Inhalte)
- komplette Benutzerverwaltung
- ...

Es soll also ein komplettes Webportal zu einem bestimmten Thema werden.

Frage: Was brauch ich? PHP? HTML? Soll ich alles selber schreiben?
Oder PHP-Nuke nehmen? Welche rolle spielt CMS? Wie fange ich an?

@admins: Wenn ich im HTML-Unterforum falsch bin, bitte verschieben. Habe nichts passenderes gefunden. Danke.


Vielen Dank für Tipps,

bogomip


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Wenn Du was indivuduelles moechtest und es Dir zutraust solltest Du versuchen es selbst zu schreiben.
Am besten ohne PHP-Nuke als Vorlage zu nehmen. Ich hab mir das Ding mal beruflich angesehen, letzte Woche erst, und das nutzt mal eben 88 Tabellen in der Datenbank. Das ist mal sowas von unuebersichtlich, das checken wohl nichtmal mehr die Coder von Nuke.


----------



## bogomip (4. April 2005)

Nun gut, und wenn ich es jetzt selbst schreibe, wie fange ich da an?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Schoen langsam 

Nun ja, da viele Deiner Funktionen darauf beruhen, dass sich jemand einloggt fang am besten mit der User-Verwaltung an. Also einem Registrierungs-Script, der User-Verwaltung an sich, dem Login und Logout.


----------



## Julian Maicher (4. April 2005)

Bei so einem komplexen Projekt sollte auf jeden Fall zuerst eine Planungsphase eingelegt werden.
Welche Funktionen soll die Seite erfüllen? Wie muss die Datenbank aussehen?
Nach einer soliden Planung fällt dir die Umsetzung hinterher umso leichter.

_"Wer nicht weiß wo er hinwill kommt nie an"_


----------



## bogomip (4. April 2005)

Die Seite soll sich rund um das Thema "Literatur" drehen.
User sollen Rezensionen, Kritiken veröffentlichen können, die Möglichkeit, Bücher/Werke selbst vorzustellen usw...

Ganz so groß möchte ich es am Anfang nun auch nicht aufziehen, vielleicht so bis 100 Besucher am Tag...

Ich bin in PHP nicht über die Grundlagen hinausgekommen. Kann ich hier Learning by Doing-artig anfangen, das Ding zu schreiben? Oder ist es ein Schwachsinn, das Rad neu zu erfinden, und soll ich gleich ein fertiges Nuke nehmen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Allein des Lernens wegen wuerde ich Learning-by-doing bevorzugen.
So schwierig ist PHP wirklich nicht. Du musst Dich halt ein wenig damit auseinandersetzen und die wichtigsten Befehle kennen. Und das sind garnicht mal so viele.


----------



## bogomip (4. April 2005)

Gibt es irgendwo vielleicht einen "Leitpfaden", eine Tutorial oder eine gute übersicht?
Also nur Schemenhaft die Schritte, wie man überhaupt vorgeht...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Damit kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.
Jedoch kann ich Dir einen kurzen Tip zur Planungsphase geben.
Du solltest ueberlegen welche Module von welchen anderen abhaengig sind und dementsprechend eine Reihenfolge festlegen.
Es bringt nichts wenn Du zuerst das News-System baust in dem User News schreiben koennen, es aber noch keine User-Verwaltung gibt aus denen die User-Namen geholt werden koennen.


----------



## bogomip (4. April 2005)

OK, also ist es wichtig, dass ich so eine Art Hirarchie mit Prioritäten anlege.
Dann programmiere ich mich "einfach" durch. Im Prinzip brauche ich nur PHP und Html, oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Richtig. Du brauchst eine gewisse "Modul-Reihenfolge". Und mit PHP und HTML kommst Du eigentlich hin.
Nur wenn Du wirklich einen Chat einbauen willst wird PHP nicht mehr reichen da es serverseitig laeuft.


----------

